# Horse creek



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I am starting to get ready for this years muzzy hunt, i will be up there with my family for parts of the hunt, i plan on hunting horse creek and going west this is a new area for me and i will have my oldest granddaughter with me so im hoping for some animals this looks promising but I could use some back up plans anyone that hunts this area want to help an old fart out?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know of several "Horse Creeks" A general location might help some.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry this is strawberry reservoir Wasatch west


----------

